# Nissan Maxima Air Conditioner problems



## SoheiKitsune (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello,

My 2000 Nissan Maxima SE has been having some A/C problems, namely, it only blows air at 4. It doesn't matter whether the A/C button is on, defogger or anything else, there will be no air coming from the car unless it is at 4.

If there is any extra information you need me to provide, then I will do my best to find the information you require to give me advice for this problem, and thank you for any advice anyone gives me.


----------



## xpcgamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Maybe the thermo resistor is going bad. Do a search for the FSM on your car and check it out in there.


----------

